# Peirced and docked Goth Kittens!!



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

*I found this on another forum. It beggers belief and it has sickened me deaply. How can someone do this to an animal just to match thier fashion statements *

The Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals removed three kittens and a cat from a home outside Wilkes-Barre, Pennsylvania.

"This is a first. It's unbelievable anybody would do this to kittens," animal protection officer Carol Morrison told the local Times Leader newspaper.

They were tipped off after a listing appeared on a website under the title "pure black, tailless, pierced, gothic kitten".

One of the defenceless creatures, named Snarley Monster, is shockingly described as "a three-month-old, floppy-eared, loveable kitten with a docked tail" in the advert.

The animal is pictured on the site with two 14-gauge ear piercings and a "submission ring" through the back of its neck.

Ring on back of kitten's neck

The owner asked for offers over $400 for the kitten, the jewellery and a silk submission lead to clip onto the neck ring.

Ms Morrison said the kittens would be checked over by a vet before a decision is made on whether they will be placed in new homes.

The woman, who had a pet grooming business in the basement of her home, is expected to face charges.

Gothic Kittens: Animals With Pierced Ears And Neck Seized By Protection Officers In Pennsylvania | World News | Sky News


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

omg what a freak!! poor cats


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

These people really are mental


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

That is so sick and cruel.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Is that for real?   that really is sick.. I have piercings, but I would *never* do that to any animal. These people are disturbed.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I have had my ears done 3 times and had my nose peirced. I can't imagine what pain the poor Cats and Kittens would be feeling. Its hard enough to see my cats get an injection at a vets. Let alone being adorned with iron mongary its just sick people who don't care about an animals. I hope they get banned for life from keeping pets and go to prison for this awefull crime.


----------



## melodyamber (Dec 20, 2008)

oh my god some people are just sick, i have piercings but would never consider doing something like that to a defenseless kitten.or any other animal! utterly sick!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

The people that did this should have every part of their stupid bodies pierced..how sick can some people get:cursing:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> The people that did this should have every part of their stupid bodies pierced..how sick can some people get:cursing:


They'd probably enjoy that.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

i have piercings but omg that beggers belief.made me feel sick.its hurts like hell but i chose 2 do it poor kittys x


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Damn right she should face charges!
Sicko, just cus she wants to be that way she shouldn't enforce it on the cat...
GRRRR dont get me started it will be like tail docking all over again!


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

Unbelievable.


----------

